# Feeding Doves Hard-Boiled Eggs



## Amaiko

Before I obtained my ringneck dove years ago, I raised a lot of finches. They were regularly fed this mash of hard boiled eggs, shells, seeds, vitamins, etc. as a sort of protein supplement. I found my dove also loved it-- and I mean really loved it, like devoured it without question. Even when he was feeling under the weather and not eating as well, he would still eat the egg mash.

Now as far as I can tell, the extra protein in the eggs isn't necessary for doves like it was for my finches, but I just wondered what you guys thought a moderate amount would be for a dove? Would feeding him too much egg be bad for him in any way (other than it causing him to ignore his other food)?

Lately when I make it for him I usually mash one boiled egg, shell and all, in with about two cups of his normal seed mix, freeze it, and portion it out in amounts that I know for certain he will eat within a few hours (usually a tablespoon or two at a time). I started making it for him as a sort of holiday treat, but I'm considering feeding it to him a couple of times a week, on the days that he doesn't get greens. Do you guys think this would be okay, or should I save it for certain occasions? Do any of you feed your doves boiled eggs, and is there any merit to them or are they a junk food treat?

On a side note, he's been looking a little thin (which is part of why I am considering diet modifications at all) lately, any idea how one would go about weighing a dove without traumatizing it too much?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## orock

I know people that give hard boiled eggs to canaries. Its the first time hearing about doves.


----------



## Lefty07

*Egg Food for Doves*

My doves* love* egg food too. I make it similar to what you describe. I give them daily egg food when they are raising young. I think the extra protein also helps get them_ in the mood _for breeding. In my observation, it can even make male doves get more aggressive about breeding and territoriality, etc. So I make sure a nest is available for a pair when I start feeding egg food

Outside breeding times, I only give it to them occasionally (once a month or less) or in very small amounts, as a treat. I think egg food is OK for them - even beneficial (especially when you add vitamins) - but it is "rich" food (high in protein, calories and fat) so I limit it.

On some of the finch web sites, you can buy a product called called Miracle Meal, which is like dried eggfood except the ingredients are all vegetarian. I mix some of this with my home made egg food to cut down the amount of animal protein so the final mix is maybe a little less rich for my doves. My doves also like Miracle Meal_ by itself_, in a separate bowl, and I suspect it would be useful when they have babies.

http://www.morningbirdproducts.com/product_miraclemeal.html


----------



## spirit wings

Amaiko said:


> Before I obtained my ringneck dove years ago, I raised a lot of finches. They were regularly fed this mash of hard boiled eggs, shells, seeds, vitamins, etc. as a sort of protein supplement. I found my dove also loved it-- and I mean really loved it, like devoured it without question. Even when he was feeling under the weather and not eating as well, he would still eat the egg mash.
> 
> Now as far as I can tell, the extra protein in the eggs isn't necessary for doves like it was for my finches, but I just wondered what you guys thought a moderate amount would be for a dove? Would feeding him too much egg be bad for him in any way (other than it causing him to ignore his other food)?
> 
> Lately when I make it for him I usually mash one boiled egg, shell and all, in with about two cups of his normal seed mix, freeze it, and portion it out in amounts that I know for certain he will eat within a few hours (usually a tablespoon or two at a time). I started making it for him as a sort of holiday treat, but I'm considering feeding it to him a couple of times a week, on the days that he doesn't get greens. Do you guys think this would be okay, or should I save it for certain occasions? Do any of you feed your doves boiled eggs, and is there any merit to them or are they a junk food treat?
> 
> On a side note, he's been looking a little thin (which is part of why I am considering diet modifications at all) lately, any idea how one would go about weighing a dove without traumatizing it too much?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


The times when they need extra protein is when you let a pair breed and and raise babies.. otherwise it is not needed..but for a treat it may be fine in limited amounts..as allot of protein taxes their kidneys.


----------



## Doves1111

My Ringneck and Diamond Doves, my Zebra Finches, my Cockatiels, my English Budgie, and my Yellow Collared Macaw...all love egg food! You can give it to breeding or moulting birds daily. It's great for the growing babies and makes the feathers come in very smooth and healthy when they are moulting. If they are not breeding or moulting...then 3 times a week is good.

Doves do good on a diet that is between 12% - 16% protein. 12% - 14% for maintenance...and 15% - 16% for breeding, moulting, and growing young. Some breeders go as high as 18% protein when breeding.

As far as weighing him...there are bird scales available. Or you can use a gram food scale and a shoe box. Your dove won't stress out in the dark box. Weigh the box first though...then put him in.  

Dawn


----------



## orock

Has anyone tried egg food on Pigeons?


----------



## spirit wings

I go easy on extra proteins when birds are not feeding babies from the information that I have learned and see here where I work which is a vet hospital. Remember your pigeon mix probably already has 12 to 16 % protein already.

quotes:All birds must consume protein. In your bird’s digestive tract, these proteins are disassembled into amino acids and absorbed by its body. Some of these amino acids are re-assembled into the proteins that your bird needs for growth and development when immature; and for repairing tissue, creating new cells, enzymes, hormones, etc. when it is an adult.

But a large portion of the amino acids are burned in the bird’s liver to produce energy (calories). When this occurs, the remaining nitrogen portion of the amino acids needs to be disposed of. The nitrogen, freed from these proteins is in the form of ammonia. But ammonia is toxic. So birds and reptiles convert this ammonia to less-toxic uric acid. The uric acid is then eliminated through your bird’s kidneys as urates, the crystal salts of uric acid. 

"Unlike people, it is normal for birds to produce large amounts of uric acid. As I mentioned, the source of that uric acid is the protein the bird consumes in its diet as well as recycled proteins that are part of its body. When gout occurs in a bird, it is due to a loss of kidney function, that is, the destruction of the bird’s ability to flush its normal high uric acid level from its body. If uric acid cannot leave your bird’s body fast enough through its kidneys, it will fall out of solution in tissues throughout its body. "

so I would have not mentioned it in my first post IF I did not think it was important. If you want to take advice from others and give them protein everyday it is up to you., just do your own reading first.


----------



## Lefty07

*Going easy on egg food*

I agree with Spirit Wings. I'd go easy on the egg food - especially if your doves are not breeding. While they like it, it is a very rich food for them so once a month is plenty for non-breeding doves.

Even when I offer egg food, mine is about a 50/50 mix of real hard-boiled egg and the Miracle Meal stuff I mentioned, which is all vegetarian and considerably less rich for them to consume (18% protein/13% fat). In place of real hardboiled egg food, I offer mine straight Miracle Meal in a little bowl maybe a couple times a month. I also suspect straight Miracle Meal would be sufficient as a supplemental food for rearing babies, if you don't want to bother with real eggs (but it would be more expensive than mixing it with hard-boiled eggs).
http://www.morningbirdproducts.com/product_miraclemeal.html

I've also mentioned hemp seed in other posts as a training aid. Doves love hemp seed and it's a great way to get them to eat out of your hand. But it is a fatty seed. Like egg food, they love it - but too much is no good. Mine get it primarily as a treat from my hand, when they are flying around loose in my house a couple times a week.

For every day food, my doves seems to prefer a parakeet / budgie seed mix (with some pellets) over straight Kaytee (other other commercial) "dove food" - so I mix the two types together for mine. I also add a small amount of safflower seed.


----------



## altgirl35

many birds we keep as pets eat animal based protien in the wild, like canary's r a song bird and consume insects
hookbills eat just about everything in the wild
doves and pigeons are primarily seed eaters, so i agree that it should be limited and not part of thier normal everyday diet


----------



## Amaiko

Thanks for all the input guys. It certainly brings a lot to take into consideration.
Considering my dove is by no means a breeder (as much as he would like to be, judging by his attempts to seduce anything that moves or makes a sound, poor guy), I think I'll severely limit the eggfood (except perhaps when he's moulting). I wasn't aware it could be so taxing on their system.


----------



## pigiesNdovies

I'm hungry now! i love eating boiled eggs. love toated bread with mayonaise n sunny side up Oh n orange juice mmmmmm so good, esp when i been studing or havent ate when i gotta run 2 catch the bus.

Did n e of u knew that there is a country n this world where people eat EGG with baby chick embroy inside it???? yupp, some people at some country eat baby bird hatchlings still inside the egg.


----------



## Doves1111

Dove fanciers and breeders have been feeding egg food to their birds forever. There are several articles on the IDS site that refer to feeding egg food to Ringneck and Diamond Doves. A teaspoon of egg food offered to your Ringneck Dove for a treat...a few times a week...is not going to overload it's kidneys. Ringneck and Diamond Dove young grow bigger and faster when the parents are offered egg food to feed to them ...than when they are offered just seed. I have been raising doves for 30 years and have seen more good than bad in feeding egg food to birds...including my doves. As in anything...just don't overdue it. If you are feeding high protein/high fat seeds like safflower, hemp, and sunflower for treats...then feed egg food very sparingly for a treat...if at all.

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings

Doves1111 said:


> Dove fanciers and breeders have been feeding egg food to their birds forever. There are several articles on the IDS site that refer to feeding egg food to Ringneck and Diamond Doves. A teaspoon of egg food offered to your Ringneck Dove for a treat...a few times a week...is not going to overload it's kidneys. Ringneck and Diamond Dove young grow bigger and faster when the parents are offered egg food to feed to them ...than when they are offered just seed. I have been raising doves for 30 years and have seen more good than bad in feeding egg food to birds...including my doves. As in anything...just don't overdue it. If you are feeding high protein/high fat seeds like safflower, hemp, and sunflower for treats...then feed egg food very sparingly for a treat...if at all.
> 
> Dawn


 That point has already been determined ... given as a treat for non breeding birds is fine. but for birds breeding and feeding babies it can be given more readily. Because too much protein for birds is not good. That is about it.


----------

